# SSBB Mafia: Day 1



## Ether's Bane (Mar 4, 2010)

_The first headcount was initiated. Amazingly, they were all there._

*Nobody died.*

You have three days.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 5, 2010)

That's... odd, to say the least.

Chances are that one of the healers correctly guessed who the mafia were going to kill.

Or the mafia is screwing with our minds.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 5, 2010)

Or no one dies on the first day...?

Gah I hate the first couple of days... It all ends up being random; in fact, I've probably just killed myself by posting here.

*is Luigi*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 5, 2010)

Well some one got lucky, but that's another head to toss into the randomiser blender. Inconvenient day for this to happen.
Well, for lack of a better way I'm going to toss my head out on the line to get some discussions going. I nominate *Character of the Day*. Why? Because he's probably like.. the evil redshirt, who dies at the end of the first episode he appears in after trying to cut it big with the baddies. Hey, I could be right!


----------



## Ven (Mar 5, 2010)

You know, we don't really have to kill someone, but if you want too, go ahead.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 5, 2010)

Actually, I would beg to differ...
I doubt the mafia is not obliged to kill during the night phase, and even if not, I have my doubts the players here would follow the above logic to try and tip the odds. Like I said, some one got lucky..
It would however, still be within the mafia's interests if the townspeople were afraid to lynch. Not to mention passive aggressiveness for anti-town. Withdrawing my nomination for *Character of the Day* and nominating *Xaldin*.
(Welcome to day one enjoy your stay ¬w¬v )


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 5, 2010)

Nominating L'il Dwagie, because she is automatically blaming people.  This is probably going to get me nominated.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 5, 2010)

Sage Noctowl said:


> Nominating L'il Dwagie, because *s*he is automatically blaming people.  This is probably going to get me nominated.


She. Dawgie is a she.

True, she is randomly nominating people. But consider the fact that _no one died_. That could easily mean she's the alien _trying_ to get herself nominated, savvy? And if that's the case and she gets lynched, we're all screwed.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 5, 2010)

*Ahem* So ignoring further ignorance to gender tags (they're there for a reason people),  this is actually essentially how the game is played. Like I said, welcome to the first day. No reason to change my vote again, though. (Yet)
However, Zora raises some concern for the Alien factor, that would be a sadly abrupt end to this round. But me? snrk, amusing as my luck nabbing me a first-day win would be, you mean. Of course I could sit here and defend myself all day, its something to be cautious of, it's true.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 5, 2010)

You know what?  I feel stupid now.  I'm really ... really sorry about the gender confusion.

Anyways, like you said, there really isn't much we can base our ideas on just because the healer picked the right person, it's random votes in the beginning.
However, some things may subconsciously leak out into how a person acts depending on the role they have.


----------



## Blazie (Mar 5, 2010)

Zora of Termina said:


> True, she is randomly nominating people. But consider the fact that _no one died_. That could easily mean she's the alien _trying_ to get herself nominated, savvy? And if that's the case and she gets lynched, we're all screwed.


I agree that there is concern for the Alien/Bowser being hit, but L'il Dwagie isn't the only person who is suspicious. That isn't to say that she is certainly innocent, but others have made vaguely suspicious posts as well. I don't have enough reason to nominate anybody, and anyway, we have some nominations up already. But at the moment, I believe that while we have good reason to be extremely suspicious, we should give it a day or two. I mean, we're four hours into a day period of _three days._ We have time to watch for evidence to arise.

Of course, nominating people could also make them slip up, so there is worth to either tactic.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm going to have to nominate Xaldin here. I'm sorry, but it's either you or Dwagie, and personally, I'd prefer to keep a player with more experience alive.


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 7, 2010)

I nominate Xaldin too. Same reasons as Kam.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 7, 2010)

Poll's up. 24 hours.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 7, 2010)

Xaldin's not defending himself here.  How do you know that HE isn't the Alien?
Dwangie isn't doing anything to prove that he is the Alien, so he may not be.  In a normal game, wouldn't Mafia try to be proactive?
If we don't vote for him, he, with lots of prior experience, would be able to trump us over, convincing us that he is innocent and that others are guilty, and quickly come back to win.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 7, 2010)

Dwagie's a she. Seriously guys, read the gender section. Also you're not supposed to post after the poll is up.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 8, 2010)

Sage Noctowl said:


> You know what?  I feel stupid now.  I'm really ... really sorry about the gender confusion.


*Cough*

Short term memory problems?
Why do I even bother. l:


----------



## Ven (Mar 8, 2010)

You know what? I'm not even going to bother. All I'm saying, is that if I am to die, I'm taking someone with me.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 8, 2010)

_The vote was conducted. Xaldin was to be taken to the guillotine. After Xaldin was beheaded, the people realized that they got it wrong._

*Xaldin is dead. He is not Mafia.*

--NIGHT 2 STARTS HERE. DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD ANYMORE--


----------

